# Hymer External Screens



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

We have a Hymer 680 B Starline. Can anyone tell us where we might get a set of external screens for winter use?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Try

www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk

or

www.silverscreens.co.uk


----------



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Mr Hood.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Cooder,

I have just spotted a set for sale on MMM cash mart for £60 plus postage. Less than a year old.


----------



## 92076 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cooder

Same Ad in the Classifieds on this site

Malc


----------



## 96305 (Sep 16, 2005)

theres always some for sale on ebay , usally go for about £40-50


----------

